# Singapore Culture



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello Friends,


Today I'm going to ask some questions about Singapore Culture. People who live in Singapore, which kind of culture they follows and about their living? Which kind of food and drink they have? And their behavior and what they like?


----------



## Cloud8 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a materialistic culture. Appearances are important to most Singaporeans and many find 'face' to be very important. So they want the biggest tv, car, etc. 

And coupled with a 'scared-to-lose' mentality (also known as kiasu), it does feel like every man for himself. There's this rush to be first, to be the best, though sometimes you don't know where everyone is rushing to or what they are rushing for. 

If you're originally from Singapore, why are you asking about this?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The above is true, but so is the fact that Singapore has one of the most egalitarian societies in the world. It sounds like a contradiction and you have to live there and understand the culture to believe it.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for an interesting OP and very true impressions of Sg today. Wonder where it's all taking to in the near, middle and distant future?


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Cloud8 said:


> It's a materialistic culture. Appearances are important to most Singaporeans and many find 'face' to be very important. So they want the biggest tv, car, etc.
> 
> And coupled with a 'scared-to-lose' mentality (also known as kiasu), it does feel like every man for himself. There's this rush to be first, to be the best, though sometimes you don't know where everyone is rushing to or what they are rushing for.
> 
> If you're originally from Singapore, why are you asking about this?


Dear Friend,

I'm not originally from Singapore. Recently shifted in Singapore with family. I don't have any idea about Singapore culture and people. That's why I'm here.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your profile (see the box on top of your postings) says you are originally from Singapore and live in India now.


----------

